# Can I run punBB instead of phpBB?



## kwxilvr (Sep 27, 2005)

Hello,
I'm testing the forum tool phpBB included with standard accounts. So far I've figured out to activate and run it. But I'd really like to try punBB instead. It suits my needs much better (less complicated interface, graphics-light, faster).  

So, can I install punBB and run it? The punBB instructions say to "run install.php for the forum root directory". But I've checked for such an app at the forum root level for my subdomain and haven't found this. Well, I'm a bit stymied here.http://www.macosx.com/forums/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=8# Can an alternative bb like punBB can be installed and what's needed to accomplish? Any help would be appreciated. 

My domain:  www.projectsphinx.com
Where I want to run the bb:  http://forum.projectsphinx.com

- Rafael


----------



## ScottW (Sep 27, 2005)

You can install almost anything you want. You will need to follow instructions on setting up your own mysql database and configuring the scripts to install the application.


----------

